# On the positive side...



## GemT (Aug 18, 2008)

My hubby and I have been together 4 years, married for 2; from 4 months into the relationship until we got married it was not plain sailing, in fact it got VERY rocky and I am amazed that we actually pulled through. I spent a lot of time on forums (like Ojar, and more recently this one) reading up on ways to understand him better, how to improve our relationship, etc. I cant help but notice that the married community seems to fall into two major categories: crying out for help or spouse bashing, with a relatively tiny (in comparison) group consisting of healthy, strong relationships. 

I aspire to a healthy, strong marriage with my husband too (hell if they can do it we can do it) so, I dedicate this post to 'My S|O: the positives' - feel free to contribute! 

1. We met on a blind date and he proposed 1 month into the relationship. He never ever backed down from that decision, even when we were going through our worst times. So I guess I can say he is very committed!

1.2 He tells me that he knew me in his dreams before we ever met in life and I am everything he's ever wanted in a woman.*melt*

2. Even when we are in the middle of an argument, he tells me that he will always love me. (phew)

3. He is good at everything he puts his mind to, work, sport.

4. Children like him.

5. He is an absolute rock; very dependable.

6. I love the way he smells (sweet fyi ). Especially first thing in the morning. 

7. He has red hair (or he would if he didnt shave it off) I always knew I would marry a redhead.

8. He loves to help people

9. He managed to quite smoking!! Just like that *click* I still haven't managed to reach that point and fear I never will. 

10. Although he totally sucks when it comes to cuddling or sharing his feelings with me I know how hard it is for him to do, which makes me cherish him for those times when he at least trys.

I will add more as I remember them...


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a nice list. Maybe by looking at things that help relationships you can understand what you both need to work on and get into that second group that you aspire too.

draconis


----------

